
Microsoft doles out PowerShell 7 preview. It works. People like it - omiossec
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/05/31/microsoft_doles_out_powershell_7_preview/
======
revyuh
The biggest change: The tool uses the.Net Core 3.0 and is said to be
compatible with some Windows native APIs like WPF and Winforms.
[https://www.revyuh.com/2019/06/first-preview-
powershell-7-ba...](https://www.revyuh.com/2019/06/first-preview-
powershell-7-based-net-core-3-0/)

